
Dell's 43-inch 4K multi-client monitor is amazing - azatris
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/5/20/11720778/dells-43-inch-4k-multi-client-monitor-amazing
======
walrus01
$1349 is not totally nuts, 2560x1600 displays requiring dual link DVI appeared
at the same price point in mid 2007.

